

The Future of Design in Technology - newhaircutco
https://medium.com/the-year-of-the-looking-glass/the-future-of-design-in-technology-fe1697e5826?_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_eHZEIPEloQhAKhaYqbeLqlWVPqnwocrfII-XSt4obnuM3vjn7CMOPjlCxMCFrc3PUd2bpFQOyT7YnuRkWA5JK7azWnQ&_hsmi=17677235

======
futuretext
I love how Minority Report has the monopoly on futuristic design. Kind of wish
this showed more UI/UX for things like VR and 3/4D printing.

